# I have been seeing my therapist almost 2 years but she doesn't know anything about me



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

You see hallucinations?


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

arnie said:


> You see hallucinations?


Uh yes sometimes... I'm losing my mind.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

You should open up, but make sure you ask about the rules on confidentiality in your country, because suicidal thoughts is generally a "must report straight away to parents" thing.


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

I understand that it's hard to open up, when I started going to therapy as a teen I didn't reveal anything I really wanted to work on because I found it to embarrassing. So I ended up spending all the sessions talking around my problems and blaming my school and family environments for causing my depression, which really wasn't the case.

So the therapy didn't help me one bit because _I_ didn't help my therapist in understanding my issues. Now with some hindsight I wish I had opened up some more and perhaps gotten adequate help when I was younger, instead of getting it now in my early twenties.

Nowadays I tell my therapists everything, even the most crazy and embarrassing things and I feel a lot better because of it. Because I know back in my mind that this will help them help me in the most sufficient way that they can.

I doubt that they'll send you to a mental hospital if you really tell her about your issues, quite the opposite they will be able to give you the adequate mental care that you need to get your life back on track.

So, yes I think you should tell her.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> Uh yes sometimes... I'm losing my mind.


That's a lot worse than just depression or anxiety. Hallucinations could be caused by one of those serious psyche conditions like schizophrenia. You should definitely tell your psychiatrist about that one.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd say be totally honest with them. They only will send you to a mental hospital if you are thinking of killing yourself or hurting someone else. Any other "crazy" things you say are confidential. Even if you are experiencing hallucinations, that is _not_ a case for forced hospitalizations.

& By the way, psychiatric hospitals are not that bad. I've been in them twice for my Bipolar. They are uncomfortable to be in, yes, but they are not horrifying or anything.

I'm a little curious about the syndrome you got diagnosed with though. lol. I realize you're not gonna say though. But in the case of a misdiagnosis, it is VERY important to sit down & explain everything. Misdiagnoses can be dangerous if they medicate you for something you don't have, thus exposing you to side effects. So - be honest!

& Hallucinations don't always mean Schizophrenia by the way. I was experiencing hallucinations quite a few years ago, I thought I was going crazy - turns out it was the immense stress and paranoia I was under. It lasted around a year, but it was a brief psychosis in that way, in the fact that it passed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Secretaz said:


> When I was 14 years old my parents started to get worried about me because they had realized that I didn't have any friends anymore and I spend all of my spare alone time in my room. They kind of pressured me to go to see a therapist even though said I don't want to. I was just 14 and at that time I didn't know how to resist my parents because I had never before been in that kind of situation where I have to resist them. So I just did what they told me to do and I started to see a therapist. I was so dumb...
> 
> I never felt comfortable enough to open up to this therapist. I have never told her about my social anxiety, panic attacks, suicidal thoughts and hallucinations. She only knows that I'm depressed and don't have any friends.
> I have always been scared that if I tell her all about myself I find myself in a mental hospital. I don't really want that, I prefer kill myself than go to the mental hospital.
> ...


I don't want to sound mean, but this part is actually on you for not being able to open up. It could be partly the doctor or your own fear. The issue is that you get what you put into it - when it comes to therapy.


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

At this point you might want to find one that you are comfortable opening up with, 2 years of dealing with depression, anxiety and hallucinations is a long time on your own.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

It's hard even as an adult to know whether you should switch therapists. But after such a long time, and you still don't feel comfortable, I would start off fresh with someone new. And you could let the new one know how you really felt and that you weren't comfortable with the other therapist, but were only 14 and thought you didn't have a say in who you see. Something like that. But yeah, you really should try to be honest with them, especially if they are prescribing medication. It will be all wrong for you! And don't worry about being put in a mental hospital--chance of that happening isn't really that high. And I think a lot of people feel that way, but try not to worry about that. Try to be a bit more self-disclosing with them. Good luck! I hope it works out for you!


----------



## jaychristian457 (May 8, 2012)

It is in your best interest to express your thoughts and experiences to others.It will help to discover more about you.Just go ahead and try to tell the truth to your psychiatrist in the best possible way.He will definitely come to know more about yourself thereby.Best luck and may God bless you.


----------



## Surfs up (May 7, 2012)

I used to have a hard time opening up to my therapist. After a while they worked out that I wasn't being completely honest with them and they confronted me about it. I'm glad that they did because it's only after they encouraged me to open up more that I really began to make some progress.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

My parents did the same for me at your age for the same reasons as you, I was in my room all the time, no friends, so, social anxiety is a functional label I suppose; diagnosis doesn't change who you are, add or subtract anything from you, it's simply a description. I didn't start at fourteen, I left and didn't come back for two years at your age, then spent two more pointless years with her. I didn't know what to say to her, I could barely talk when I went to meet her, so she prompted me to write something down in a letter and post it. A subjective experience is like everything that happened to you is the problem, a label may or may not be helpful, I don't know. The next time I went back I was your age. You can do what you wish but if you want a therapist, if you don't feel you deserve to suffer in silence or feel able to help yourself as quickly as you would like, a therapist may lead you a step towards something stronger, I would suggest you find one you feel comfortable opening up to or some way you could conceive of opening up. One step at a time, steps three and four, worrying about what might happen to this or that- give yourself a break- one step ahead, one thought at a time.


----------



## wanderer13 (Jan 13, 2012)

Heh i think its insane when i read ppl not opening up to their therapist...like what the f... if you so ashamed of something that you cant even admit it to someone that you pay in order for him to help you with such stuff .....how can you accept yourselves and get over your anxieties?

Do realise there is nothing wrong with having some anxiety or other disorder at some point in your life.There is nothing wrong with you, its just a temporary state of your thought patterns which can change but this cant happen until you admit it to your therapist first....who will enable you to ACCEPT it yourself afterwards and then move past it

P.S. See the bright side, some people risk+pay to have hallunications via hallugenic drugs..you get it for free


----------



## Cupcakes (Jan 31, 2012)

You really need to open up to you therapist in order to help yourself and let her help you. You could even be wrongly diagnosed because of that.
Tell your therapist about your fear of the hospital, he/she surely will understand and work a way around through it.


----------

